# Kx modifier/physical therapy extension



## stonecm (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone heard if the physical therapy extension will be valid after 12/31/2011? I heard they were supposed to be ruling on it 11/28/2011....


----------



## stonecm (Dec 2, 2011)

stonecm said:


> Has anyone heard if the physical therapy extension will be valid after 12/31/2011? I heard they were supposed to be ruling on it 11/28/2011....



Has anyone heard if the extension of Therapy Cap Exceptions will be valid after 12/31/2011?**


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi there, 

I just checked the APTA website and it looks like the cap will be in effect. They are still lobbyin against it so we wait and see?? Again....

Bummer,


----------



## csheets812 (Dec 7, 2011)

As of right now it expires 12/31/11.  They are lobbying to get it attached to the SGR/PFS extension but no luck yet.  Still in wait and see mode.  They can delay the holiday recess or fix the PFS issue but not touch the Cap or they wait till after the 1st of the year and hopefully fix both by 2/1/2012 so we can process January claims.


----------



## stonecm (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you both very much!


----------

